# Poppin a dunkin cup.



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I was up the house today and figured I would toss some steel. Nothing fancy about 33 feetish. I was missing a lot more this morning, Off day I guess. Either way it was fun so I thought I would share. 1/4 steel, looped 2040s, roo pouch. Thanks for watching. http://youtu.be/rYMhSEzpM24

Chris


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting S.S.s.. Glad that cup was empty. It would be a shame to waste a good cup of coffee like that. :rofl:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey hey my friend looks like you had a good time....no big deal on the misses..it is just having fun

throwing steel ammo at your selected target.....best thing is that your doing it,,,having a good time~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting. Enjoying yourself is what it is all about. Sometimes you just want to chuck some ammo without being too up tight about pin point accuracy. Looks like a relaxing time.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the video. Keep'em com'in!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Hey hey my friend looks like you had a good time....no big deal on the misses..it is just having fun
> throwing steel ammo at your selected target.....best thing is that your doing it,,,having a good time~~AKAOldmiser


Thanks OM. Yup your right. 



Charles said:


> Nice shooting. Enjoying yourself is what it is all about. Sometimes you just want to chuck some ammo without being too up tight about pin point accuracy. Looks like a relaxing time.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles. It was relaxing. Something I need to do more often. 



Beanflip said:


> Thanks for sharing the video. Keep'em com'in!


Thank you. I'm will do my best  I really enjoy making them.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Good to see you outside with the best concept of Miskito protection (fog machine ;-)
Cheers


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice shooting!! I have to admit..this looks like a lot of fun.

Todd


----------

